# الهندسة الصناعية ومجالات عمل المهندس الصناعى



## ahmed shawky (23 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع يشمل كل ما يخص الهندسه الصناعيه ويشمل على​ 
نبذة تاريخية عن الهندسة الصناعية
المقررات التى يتم دراستها فى الهندسة الصناعية
تعريف الهندسه الصناعيه 
فروع الهندسه الصناعيه
اهميه الهندسه الصناعيه
مجالات ومهام المهندسين الصناعيين


الموضوع ده انا جمعته من خلال المعلومات المتوافره على النت سواء هنا او فى المنتديات الاخرى​


----------



## mohammadtahoon (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بعد اذنكم عايز كتب فى الهندسه الصناعيه علشان master افيدونى لو سمحتم


----------



## amjadoh (29 سبتمبر 2010)

تشكر ياعم ابو حميد مجهود رائع وجميل بكل صراحه 
انا راح اطبع الكلام حقك عشان لو سالني احد ايش الهندسه الصناعيه
اعطيه كلامك


----------

